# 알고파



## plasticflower

Hello,

I came across the expression "알고파" in the song "같이 눈사람 만들래" from the Frozen soundtrack, the exact lyrics are:

"그렇게 친했는데 이젠 아니야
그 이유를 알고파"

I understand through context that it probably means something like "I'd like to now the reason why" or "I wish I knew the reason" (or is it something completely different?).
I tried looking for the construction in wordreference and naver dictionaries but I couldn't find anything.
Could someone please explain this construction? how to use it?

Thank you in advance


----------



## vientito

Just another one of saying "알고 싶어"


----------



## Kross

A translator of the song overly lessened the Korean lyric by omitting a few words in order to simply match it to the rhythm. As you said, 그 이유를 알고파 is equal to [I want to] know the reason. 알고파 sounds like 반말, so  you had better not use it to someone older than you. (알고 파요 sounds more polite)

As for how to use it, the basic form of the verb 알고파 is 알다. From the basic form, you can make many different forms by adding a couple of letters as you want to say. 

For example: 
If you want to say in a polite way:
알고 싶어요. 알고 싶습니다. (I'd like to know) 

(Do you want to build a snowman? .... Okay, bye. )


----------



## attitude88

It has totally same meaning with 알고 싶다. which means "I wanna know"
It's just another form of 알고 싶다, and colloquial style. It's not appropriate for written language.


----------



## plasticflower

Since it's a little girl singing, I thought it was some kind of childish talk.. I didn't even think to make the connection with 알고 싶다 but now it seems so obvious 
Thank you very much to all of you for your help


----------

